# Anyone else's cat suckles their t-shirt?



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orion has been doing this ever since I got him at 4 months old. He purrs extra loud, starts kneeding like there's no tomorrow and suckles on my t-shirt till he falls asleep! It's the most adorable thing I've ever seen a cat do!

I asked a vet years ago why he does it, and she said it was most likely because he was weaned too early and still needed more time with his mommy. But I'm actually rather glad he was weaned too early, cause I get to have him sickle into me! :-D

He can get quite vocal about it as well (he is a Siamese after all!). If I'm doing something on my laptop he will start howling, just beyond my reach till I sit up, pick him up, place him under the covers and on my chest and let him do his thing. I wouldn't trade that for the world!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Raising hand~ My Metoo is a big sucker (LOL is this the term?). She likes to lay on my laps, bury her head in my cloth, suck, drool, purr, and knead at the same time. She rarely fall asleep though. Just suck until she is satisified and she will be off to a quiet place to get a good sleep.

I don't think Metoo's behavior is due to weaned too early though. She was spoiled rotten by her mom. Her mom only had two kittens in that litter so plenty of attentions to her babies. Metoo was still eating her mom's milk occasionally when I picked her up (at 12 weeks old).


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a cat that used to go for earlobes. She did grow out of it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is an earlober. Blech. He's going to be 9 soon and there's no sign of him giving it up.

As soon as he starts cuddling and purring he stars pawing at my face to try and reach my earlobe so he can suck on it. I try never to give in unless he REALLY needs it (like he's stressed or scared). I wouldn't mind if it wasn't so....WET.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

MowMow said:


> He's going to be 9 soon and there's no sign of him giving it up.


I doubt he ever will! I got Orion when I was 13, so growing up and while I was away at university, he lived with my family, and my mother desperately tried to stop him from doing this, but nothing ever worked. He'd wait till she fell asleep and then creep up and do his thing!


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, yes! Skye, my boy that I just adopted a couple months ago, does the same thing. When he's really content from me petting him, he starts kneading and then suckles on my shirt.

Unfortunately, sometimes he gets a little _too_ happy, if you catch my drift, and I have to end it there. He doesn't seem to suckle as much now as he used to, though. When I first got him it seemed to be a daily thing. Now it's a couple times a week, maybe. And when he does, he only suckles for a few seconds and then goes back to being squinty-eyed and happy. 

I wonder if some of it may have had to do with the stress of being in a new home, and the suckling comforted him? It is cute, albeit a little weird (never had a cat do that to me before!).


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Tshirt, blankies, pillowcase, my hair... I've got 4 that smurgle & knead 'n suck. All but Bentley were bottlebabies so I blame it on that... couldn't possibly be cause I kept the bottle available way too long or never got around to making them quit it when they came & wanted to smurgle. And the worst offenders are in their teens so it really is too late to break of them of it now; plus how do you resist that purr & snuggle.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a cat that would suckle on my pit bull/bullmastiff mix. She always let him to it, and when he got done with her, she would be soaking wet.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Winston does this. He is nearly two, and has been doing it since I adopted him a few months ago. If he isn't in range of something to suckle, he just suckles nothing.


----------



## RoxiesMummy (Jun 12, 2012)

Roxie did it the first few weeks I had her, but she has stopped now. She was only six weeks old when I got her (I didn't know this until I took her to the vet and asked for an age estimate). It was very cute...and soggy.


----------

